# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  To everybody really!

## Muzi

Listen up ya all, I apreciate all the profile comments I get sent but if I don't reply to them that doesn't mean I don't care about you it just simply means that I'm lazy and an idiot lol but like ya if ya all wanna talk to me just pm me or add me on msn cuz thats da only way I will actually talk hehe ( ya ya me a little weird) but like just thought I'll let ya all know incase you'es thought I dont care arite.

----------


## RAHEN

its ok ...take ur time to get back to normal

----------


## Muzi

arite yea thx for understanding

----------


## khawab

it's ok muzi ! take ur tym  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

yea Muzi, thanx 4 letting us kno :Smile:

----------


## Muzi

np ya all nd thx for understaning

----------

